# How do you write a professional bid ?



## Ed1965 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Bid accounts 6 self-storage + 1 auto parts store

I need help with the actual lay out of a professional bid. I also need some help with how I should charge. I would like to have a hybrid contract, where they pay me so much per month up front for snow fall of up to 6" (non-refundable) then extra for 6"-9", 9"-12" and so on. Also for extra for rising fuel cost,sand/salt/mix,loader has needed,shoveling,travel,and other, I haven't figured out yet

My wife has been doing this for the last 5 years , she said it is to much to deal with come winter (she delivers heating oil). That it's time I learned to do it myself. 

Any help would be appreciated

Ed,
Southern Maine


----------

